# Imantador y desimantador para destornilladores



## Julianass (Oct 24, 2012)

Como les parece que esta semana estaba hablando con unos amigos y tocamos el tema de un imantador y desimantador para destornilladores, ustedes tienen algún esquema o construcción con cable de bobinar??? alguna vez escuche que se hacia con un pulsador y una bobina con núcleo de aire y ahí es donde se mete el destornillador??? espero alguien sepa ya que es muy útil tener los destornilladores imantados.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 24, 2012)

Para imantar solo lo frotás o lo golpeas contra un imán !

La bobina con alterna se suele usar para desimantar , se enciende , se acerca e introduce el destornillador , se aleja el destornillador , se apaga , fin.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 24, 2012)

también se imanta si al destornillador le das un buen golpe con un martillo ,


----------



## solaris8 (Oct 24, 2012)

explicacion grafica......


----------



## rascueso (Oct 24, 2012)

yo toda la vida los imante enrollando en el destornillador un cable de unos 2.5mm y le daba unos pulsos con los extremos del cable a la batería del auto... ojo. chispea feooo... y puede soldarse el cable. mmm..... no es un método recomendable pero... los imanta bien bien.


----------



## tiago (Oct 25, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Para imantar solo lo frotás o lo golpeas contra un imán !



Eso es todo lo que hay que hacer. con un iman de disco duro y frotando sienpre a lo largo* y en el mismo sentido*, se quedan muy potentes.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 25, 2012)

Si se entiende qué es imantar lo demás es una papa..

Magnetizar un material es basicamente:

1) que el material sea paramagnético...

2) que todas sus moléculas deben estar orientadas, polarizadas, en un mismo sentido...

Entonces y para que eso ocurra, hay que someterlo a un campo magnético fijo, fuerte...durante un lapso de tiempo.

Y para desmagnetizarlo basta con someterlo a un campo magnético alterno...unos segundos...ya que esto desbarata el orden de las moléculas nuevamente


----------



## aquileslor (Oct 25, 2012)

Se vende en algunas ferreterías un iman de cerámica especial que si frotas por afuera, se imana el destornillador y si lo pasas por adentro ( tiene una ventana cuadrada) se desimana.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 25, 2012)

aquileslor dijo:


> Se vende en algunas ferreterías un iman de cerámica especial que si frotas por afuera, se imana el destornillador y si lo pasas por adentro ( tiene una ventana cuadrada) se desimana.



*[Dato totalmente irrelevante]*

El que tengo es al revés, en el orificio imanta, por fuera des-imanta, y no es cerámico, es un imán de algún tipo de goma como los burletes de las heladeras 

*[/Dato totalmente irrelevante]*


----------



## Daniel.more (Oct 25, 2012)

hola a todos,no creo que merezca la pena,fabricarlo, ya esta en el mercado,es extremadamene barato,y de acabado impecable,yo lo uso hace mas de 8 años y funciona ok. se vende en las tiendas de los chinos a 90 centimos y en ferreterias a2 euros y poco....saludos.


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 25, 2012)

aquileslor dijo:


> Se vende en algunas ferreterías un iman de cerámica especial que si frotas por afuera, se imana el destornillador y si lo pasas por adentro ( tiene una ventana cuadrada) se desimana.



Ahá!,  son así:


----------



## aquileslor (Oct 25, 2012)

Fogo, te parece irrelevante que se pueda comprar algo tan simple? Y el mío es de cerámica, no de goma.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 25, 2012)

Eduardo dijo:


> Ahá!,  son así:


Si Señor!!!! Tengo uno que me regaló mi esposa hace mas de 20 años 
Así que no se puede decir que sea algo "nuevo"...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 25, 2012)

la pucha y yo todavía imanto los destornilladores con un golpe de martillo,sobre un yunque,
cuando ande por la ferretería industrial pregunto si venden
gracias por la info


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 25, 2012)

aquileslor dijo:


> Fogo, te parece irrelevante que se pueda comprar algo tan simple? Y el mío es de cerámica, no de goma.




El dato irrelevante es que "*Mi Imantador*" sea al revez que el otro.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 25, 2012)

Hay imanadores raros en este Foro


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 25, 2012)

proba el martillazo y veras ( un solo golpe bien dado)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 25, 2012)

Hace unos dias un tipo imanó a la ex esposa con el método lemúrico , mostraron los noticieros !


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 25, 2012)

mi no entender ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 25, 2012)

la mató a mazasos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 25, 2012)

haaaaa es verdad


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 25, 2012)

el tipo sufrió una confusión entre imanó e inmoló


----------



## Julianass (Oct 25, 2012)

Muchas gracias por presentar todas las opciones hasta con chiste terminó, cuídense bastante colegas!!! ahi seguiremos preguntando!


----------

